# Adding to a mp base ,questions



## Pepfun1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi there. I'm VERY new here and am extremelly interested in making my own soaps. I want to get started with mp and possibly move on to cp, depending on my likes. My question is this: the shipping cost for a base is high and the supplier near me does not carry a goat's milk base (gm is my main interest so far). I've been researching and have found someone on the net, some of you may know who I'm speaking of, who uses a veg. glycerin base and adds oils, butters and gm to that base. BUT from all that I've read you really shouldn't be doing this with mp..?? MP is mainly for just adding eo and fo and color and tweeking it that way to meet your needs? Can this be done (apparantly, she's doing it) and I'm wondering if anyone has a recipe that does this? Sorry so long of a post but I am very interested in doing mp this way if I can pull it off. If not...I may have to become a chemist faster than I really want too =). Thanks.
Pep


----------



## pixybratt (Nov 8, 2009)

you can add powdered Goats Milk to MP.


----------



## lisal0102 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have been doing M&P now for almost 1 year. I know that you can add the powdered Goat's Milk to a M&P base as was previously suggested. What I want you to know is that the base that this other woman was probably referring to was using Soap Noodles or a Rebatch base.  She is not using a M&P Base as far as I can tell.  I saw her youtube video when I first started and I wondered the same thing.  I did a lot of looking around and this is what I came up.
Hope this helps and if I can help you out with anything else M&P just contact me [email protected].


----------



## carillon (Nov 12, 2009)

I have no idea who you are talking about, but I can tell you that many, many people alter plain m&p bases to include a wide variety of additives, including powders, oils, butters and exfoliants--not just EO and FO.  There are people creating m&p bars that will knock your socks off.  Some folks get very creative, not only with the ingredients that they use, but also with the artistic presentation they create by layering, sculpting, embedding, and so on.

You don't really need a recipe for any of it.  Most people start out experiementing, because it's really hard to mess up m&p; about the worst that can happen is that it will become either too soft, or crumbly.  Most goof-ups are salvageable simply by adding more m&p or more oil/water, dependant upon the problem.

To start experimenting, a few common tips to keep in mind are:

Reserve some melted m&p, or use a small amount of glycerine, or the EO/FO you will be using to mix dry additives to and then pour that into your batch of m&p.  That helps the additives disperse better and prevents clumps or specks of powder in your soap.

A general rule of thumb is to limit your additives to 1 tbs per pound of m&p.

Maybe soem other folks will chime in and give other handy hints.


----------



## Pepfun1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for your replies! I'm still researching and getting ready to make my first batch. Bought an mp base before researching the ingredients from that seller...will not do that again. Never the less, I'm also collecting supplies to try my hand at cp. My local small town hardware store was able to order the lye for me. I'd like to do both mp and cp since there are so many possibilities with both. I also purchased some powdered gm to try out. Again thanks a lot for your help. This is a great forum!
Pep


----------



## llineb (Nov 13, 2009)

we have bees on our farm and i always add 1tbs of honey per pound of M&P base. it is a Humectant and draws moisture.  It is also know as a bactericide.  the locals love the concept. :0)  also, i add 5% shea butter to a M&P base per some requests. ..no problems so far!    

lara


----------



## carolynp (Nov 25, 2009)

You would not believe the additives I put in my M&P,Oatmeal, green tea,honey, coconut milk, goats milk powder shea butter ect. experiment.


----------



## jayanthim (Nov 25, 2009)

hey ppl, im new to this forum and also soap making(melt and pour method)... i have a question to all of u... while i add fresh milk to my soap, will the soap be fresh for a long time??? because the milk itself stays for 2-3 days after opening and added to soap, will the soap be fresh and clwan enough to use or the saop will be spoil over time... how long will or may the soap last for ???no. of days or months??? and one more question if i have to use milk powder instead of fresh milk which powder shld i use( i used nestle milk powder once which contains skimmed milk and sucrose) is sucrose ok to use in the soap...


----------



## Lila (Nov 28, 2009)

jayanthim said:
			
		

> while i add fresh milk to my soap, will the soap be fresh for a long time??? because the milk itself stays for 2-3 days after opening and added to soap, will the soap be fresh and clwan enough to use or the saop will be spoil over time... how long will or may the soap last for ???no. of days or months??? and one more question if i have to use milk powder instead of fresh milk which powder shld i use( i used nestle milk powder once which contains skimmed milk and sucrose) is sucrose ok to use in the soap...



I'm interested, too. And I think I might try to make a bar with heavy cream in it and let it sit for awhile (maybe 2 weeks) just to see what happens. Could be worth the time and energy just to have a heavy cream bar. Especially with orange and vanilla FO.


----------

